# "ناسا" تتوقع نهاية العالم بعاصفة شمسية فى 2012



## besm alslib (22 فبراير 2010)

عاصفة شمسية قد تقضى على الحياة على الأرض​ 




*كتبت فاطمة شوقى*


*أكدت وكالة ناسا التقرير الذى أصدرته الأكاديمية القومية للعلوم فى الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية والذى ذهب إلى أن نهاية العالم فى 2012. *

* وأفادت "ناسا" بهبوب عاصفة على أكثر من 150 مليون كم على سطح الشمس. وصفت صحيفة أى بى سى الإسبانية المشهد الذى سيحدث فى المدن الكبرى كما فى الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية أو الصين أو أوروبا، وذلك فى بعد فترة الغروب فى يوم من أيام شهر مايو إلى سبتمبر 2012، حيث ستصبح السماء مزينة بالأضواء الساطعة وترفع الأعلام ثم فى دقيقة ونصف ستصبح القارة بإكمالها مظلمة تماما وبدون أى كهرباء.*

* وأشارت الصحيفة إلى قول دانييل بيكر خبير الأحوال الجوية الفضائية فى جامعة كولورادو فى بولدير ورئيس لجنة ناس الذى كتب التقرير "إن سبب من أسباب هبوب هذه العاصفة هى التكنولوجيا التى أصبحت تستخدم بشكل متزايد حيث إنها زادت الكهرباء على سطح كوكب الأرض وهى التى ستعرضه للخطر، حيث إن كتل البلازما التى ستأتى من الشمس والقادرة على تدمير الكهرباء الموجودة فى ثوان وبذلك فإن نتيجة هذا لا يعد سوى كارثة.*

* وأضاف بيكر فإنه من الصعب تصور أن الشمس سترسل إلى الأرض هذه الطاقة التى ستؤدى الى هذه الكارثة وأضاف صعب ولكن ليس مستحيلا السطح نفسه للشمس هو كتلة كبيرة من البلازما المتحركة التى تحمل جسيمات ذات طاقة عالية وأنه سيكون هناك رياح تقوم بدفع كرات البلازما وكرات اللهب الهائلة التى تعرف بالكتل الاكليكية وإذا وصل واحدا منه إلى الحقل المغناطيسى للأرض فإنها ستفقده وبالتالى ستفقد توازنها وستكون العواقب كارثة حيث إن سيتم فقد 70% من سكان العالم، حيث إن شبكة الكهرباء ليست مصممة لتحمل هذا النوع من الهجمات المفاجأة من الطاقة.*

* وقالت الصحيفة أن أسوأ عاصفة شمسية وقعت فى يوم 2 سبتمبر عام 1859والتى عرفت باسم " حدث كارينغتون " والتى قام بقياسها من قبل احد علماء الفلك البريطانيين وهى التى تسببت فى انهيار أكبر شبكات عالمية من البرق، فى ذلك الوقت كان استخدام الكهرباء فى بدايته ولا يصل إلى أن يؤثر على حياة المواطنين.*

* وأضافت لكن الضرر لا يمكن تصوره هو إذا حدث ما حدث اليوم حيث وفقا لتحليل ناس فإن ملايين من الناس فى جميع أنحاء العالم لا يستطيعون أن يبقوا على قيد الحياة.*

* وسلط التقرير الضوء على وجود مشكلتين رئيسيتين: الأولى هى أن شبكات الطاقة الحديثة تغطى مساحات جغرافية واسعة ومصممة على العمل على الفولت العالى وهذه المساحات معرضة بشكل خاص لهذا النوع من العواصف الشمسية أما المشكلة الثانية هى الترابط بين هذه النتائج مع النظم الأساسية التى تضمن حياتنا مثل إمدادات مياه الصرف الصحى والنقل والغذاء والأسواق المالية وشبكة الاتصالات السلكية واللاسلكية وكثير من الجوانب الحاسمة فى حياتنا التى تعتمد على إمدادات الطاقة.*

* هذه العاصفة الشمسية الكبيرة من شأنها أن تدمر جميع المحولات. الكهربائية وبالتالى لن تعمل، لا القطارات أو القياس المستشفيات الكبيرة مع والمولدات الكهربائية، ويمكن الاستمرار فى تقديم الخدمة لنحو 72 ساعة. بعد ذلك، وداعا للطب الحديث. وكذلك المعدات المتخصصة ويرى التقرير أنه يمكن أن يحدث الشىء نفسه مع خطوط أنابيب الغاز الطبيعى والوقود والكهرباء وكما لمحطات الفحم، ويبدأ الناس يموتون فى مسألة أيام. *

* وهذا ما يفسر التغيرات المناخية التى حدثت فى العشر سنوات الأخيرة من زلال مستمرة وفياضانات هائلة وبراكين وانخفاض مشهود فى درجات الحرارة وذوبان فى القطبين الشمالى والجنوبى.*

* وقالت الصحيفة إن التقرير أيضا يشمل اقتراحات للهروب من هذه الكارثة حيث إن هناك ما يكفى من الوقت لاتخاذ شركات الطاقة الاحتياطات اللازمة مثل تعديل الفولتية والأحمال على الشبكات، أو تقييد نقل الطاقة لتجنب الإخفاقات المتتالية. ونفى خبراء ناسا وجود نظام الإنذار للتحذير حاليا ولكن لابد من المحاولة فى العمل هذا، بالإضافة الى ذلك فإن مؤشرات العاصفة الشمسية تأتى عن الطريق القمر الصناعى آيس، وهو المركبة الفضائية التى بدأت فى عام 1997، فى أعقاب المدار الشمسى الذى يبقى دائما بين الشمس والأرض. هذا يعنى أنه يمكنك إرسال البيانات بشكل مستمر على اتجاه وسرعة الرياح الشمسية وغيرها من الانبعاثات من الجسيمات المشحونة التى تهدف إلى الأرض.*

* وأشارت الصحيفة الى بعض ما نشر عن علماء من مختلف الدول عن هذه المسألة ومنهم عالم الفلك الفرنسى (نوستراداموس) (سنة 1890): حيث تنبأ بأن الكواكب التابعة للمجموعة الشمسية سوف تظطرب بنهاية الألفية الثانى وستسبب دمار الحياة بعد 12 عاما فقط. وعالم الرياضيات الياباني(هايدو ايناكاوا )(1950): حيث تنبأ بأن كواكب المجموعة الشمسية سوف تنظم فى خط واحد خلف الشمس، وأن هذه الظاهرة سوف تصاحب بتغيرات مناخية وخيمة تنهى الحياة على سطح الأرض بحلول 2012.*

* كما ذهب إليه علماء صينيون من أن بداية نهاية العالم ستكون فى ديسمبر من عام 2012 حيث يكون الكوكب المجهول فى أقرب نقطة له من الارض وفى عام 2014 سيصل الى نقطة ينتهى فيها تأثيره على الارض مكملا مساره الشمسى حتى يعود مرة اخرى بعد 4100 سنة*



*

*​*
*


----------



## marcelino (22 فبراير 2010)

*تصريح خطير اوى


*​


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (22 فبراير 2010)

*و اما ذلك اليوم و تلك الساعة فلا يعلم بهما احد و لا ملائكة السماوات الا ابي وحده (مت  24 :  36


تانى شئ تعتقد انى الى خلقنى وحبنى  حيسيبنى كده  حيسيب كل الى بيصرخوا ليه من قلبهم عشان يرفع عنهم لو حصل  

تانى شئ هو انا ضامن اصحى بكره 
*​


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (22 فبراير 2010)

*ناسا تنفى شائعات نهاية العالم في 2012 *

*

** ناسا تنفى شائعات نهاية العالم في 2012 *

*



* *اضغط للتكبير* 

*  شعار وكالة الفضاء الأمريكية "ناسا" - ا ف ب   * 


*احفظ الخبر*
*اطبع*
*أضف تعليق *
*ارسل*
 ​ 9/27/2009 8:08:00 PM
*كتب: هيثم فارس - نفت وكالة الفضاء الأمريكية "ناسا" ما أشيع من أنباء فى الآونة الأخيرة عن نهاية العالم فى العام 2012.*
*وأكدت ناسا على موقعها الالكتروني ان هذه الأخبار عارية تماما عن الصحة وليس لها أساس ولم تصدر الوكالة اى بيانات بهذا الشأن.*
*وكانت بعض مواقع الانترنت والمنتديات قد نسبت الى "ناسا" توقعات أكدت فيها أنه في 12 سبتمبر من سنة 2012 ستضرب الكرة الأرضية عاصفة شمسية مدمرة بإمكانها أن تعيد العالم إلى عصر القرون الوسطى.*
*وأرجع الباحثون هذه العاصفة إلى قيام أسراب من الجسيمات شبه الفرعية المشحونة كهربائياً من الشمس بقرع الأرض وما يحيط بها بصورة دورية منتظمة.*
*وأكدت الأخبار التى وصفتها "ناسا" بالمغلوطة ان شعب "المايا" المعروفين بشغفهم بالفلك ومعرفتهم له قد حددوا أيضا، وفقا لحساباتهم نهاية العالم عام 2012 .*
*الجدير بالذكر ان إخبار مماثلة انتشرت في العام 2000 حول نهاية دورة الحياة مرجعة التنبؤات الى دوران الأرض بطريقة عكسية ، الامر الذي يشهد كثيرا من العواصف الشمسية التي تؤدي إلى فوران البراكين وذوبان الثلوج .*
*وقال الدكتور زغلول النجار رئيس لجنة الإعجاز العلمي بالمجلس الأعلى للشؤون الإسلامية بالقاهرة تعليقا على هذه التنبؤات: هذه خرافة ودخول في امور غيبية مطلقة لا يمكن أن يرقى فيها الإنسان ، اذ لا يمكن للبشر والأنبياء التنبؤ بموعد الساعة.*
*ويؤكد الدكتور النجار أن الساعة غيب لا يعلمه إلا الله ، ولا تأتي الا بغتة ، مستندا في ذلك الى قول رب العالمين في محكم كتابه عن الساعة " ثقلت في السماوات والأرض لا تأتيكم الا بغتة " .*
*الان .. شاهد فيديوهات فنية ورياضية واقتصادية وسياسية متجددة على مدار الساعة*
*اقرا ايضا 
توصية برفع ميزانية ناسا بواقع 3 مليارات دولار*
*



المرجع 

http://www.masrawy.com/News/Technology/General/2009/september/27/nasaearth_1.aspx

*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (22 فبراير 2010)

*تصريحات بغاية الاهمية
ولازم مكنش يخرج تصريح زى دة الا بعد ما يتأكدوا بنسبة كبيرة منه
دة كدة هيسبب اضطرابات كتير بين الناس
ومحدش عارف العمر هيخلص امتى​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (22 فبراير 2010)

*تضارب فى الاقوال كدة !!​*


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (22 فبراير 2010)

*بالظبط سنديلا  ومحتار اصدق فيهم مين 
*​


----------



## marcelino (22 فبراير 2010)

*اكيد نفى الخبر هو اللى صحيح لان ناسا استحاله تقول تصريح زى كده يقلب الدنيا*
​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (22 فبراير 2010)

*محدش عارف الصح فيهم مين
الله اعلم مين الصح فيهم
بس اناعن نفسى مش هركز مع اى خبر فيهم
مش هتفرق كتير معرفة النهاية اللى هيفرق الاستعداد ليها​*


----------



## Coptic Adel (23 فبراير 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *محدش عارف الصح فيهم مين
> الله اعلم مين الصح فيهم
> بس اناعن نفسى مش هركز مع اى خبر فيهم
> مش هتفرق كتير معرفة النهاية اللى هيفرق الاستعداد ليها​*




*وده رأيي برضه 

لازم نكون مستعدين لأي يوم حتي لو كمان ساعة

وعلي فكرة كل فترة بنسمع حاجات غريبة ومبتحققش

زي ان سنة 2000 هاتبقي نهاية العالم ومحصلش حاجة

وبرضه في 2007 قالوا ان عراف تكهن بانها نهاية العالم ومحصلش حاجة

لتكن مشيئته :94:
*​


----------



## Alcrusader (23 فبراير 2010)

*يوم الدينونة!
٢۱ أيار/مايو ٢٠۱۱*





​  _ وَأُعْطِيَ أَنْ لاَ يَقْتُلَهُمْ بَلْ أَنْ يَتَعَذَّبُوا خَمْسَةَ أَشْهُرٍ. وَعَذَابُهُ كَعَذَابِ عَقْرَبٍ إِذَا لَدَغَ إِنْسَانًا.
*رؤيا يوحنا اللاهوتي ٩׃٥* _
*نهاية العالم
٢۱ تشرين الأول/أوكتوبر ٢٠۱۱*



إنّ الهدف من هذه الكُراسة الدينية هو إعلامكم بالحالة الملحّة التي ستطال كل شخص في العالم دون استثناء وذلك لكي تتقرّبوا من الله. الإنجيل هو كلمة الله! وبالتالي فأن كل ما يُفصح عنه الإنجيل يتمتّع بسلطة الله نفسه. الآن، وفي هذا الوقت بالذات، تظهَر المعلومات من الإنجيل لتكشف بوضوح خطة الله في ما يتعلّق بيوم الدينونة ونهاية العالم نفسه. إذ كشف الإنجيل عن أسراره المتعلّقة بالخط الزمني للتاريخ. هذه المعلومات لم تكن يوما معروفة من قبل لأنّ الله حجب كلمته لصد أية محاولة تسعى لمعرفة أي أمر يتعلق بنهاية العالم. وقد كنّا قرأنا عن ذلك في سفر دانيال: 

 سفر دانيال ١٢׃٩׃  فَقَالَ: «اذْهَبْ يَا دَانِيآلُ لأَنَّ الْكَلِمَاتِ مَخْفِيَّةٌ وَمَخْتُومَةٌ إِلَى وَقْتِ النِّهَايَةِ».

ورغما عن ذلك، فقد كشف الله النقاب في يومنا هذا عن كلمته (الإنجيل) ليُظهر جزء كبير من الحقيقة المتعلقة بنهاية العالم (وتعاليم عديدة أخرى). فنجد في الفصل نفسه من سفر دانيال:

 سفر دانيال ١٢׃٤׃ « أَمَّا أَنْتَ يَا دَانِيآلُ فَأَخْفِ الْكَلاَمَ وَاخْتِمِ السِّفْرَ إِلَى وَقْتِ النِّهَايَةِ. كَثِيرُونَ يَتَصَفَّحُونَهُ وَالْمَعْرِفَةُ تَزْدَادُ».

وقد كشف الله عن كلمته الآن لأننا اقتربنا من النهاية. لهذا السبب، أصبح من الواضح جدًا بالنسبة لتلاميذ الإنجيل الجدّيّين أننا قد وصلنا إلى الأيام القليلة الأخيرة من تاريخ الأرض. وفي الحقيقة ، ونظًرا لأننا نقترب من نهاية الزمن، يكشف الله لشعبه المعلومات التالية:​*تقويم الإنجيل الزمني للتاريخ*


فتح الرب فهم شعبه "للتقويم الإنجيلي الزمني" الوارد على صفحات الإنجيل. إن سلالات سفر التكوين، لاسيما في الفصلين ٥ و۱۱، تُظهر بدقة التقويم الزمني لتاريخ البشرية في هذا العالم. إن التقويم الإنجيلي الزمني للتاريخ على درجة عالية من الدقة والموثوقية.

بما أن التقويم الإنجيلي ورد في كلمة الله، فيمكن تصديقه بكل ثقة. وعليه، سنشارككم في هذه الكُراسة المختصرة ببعض الاستنتاجات المستقاة من التقويم الإنجيلي ومن بعض الدراسات في الكتب المقدسة. إلا أن المعلومات كثيرة ومعقّدة جدًا ولا يمكن الدخول في تفاصيلها هنا، لكننا سنقدّم تواريخ دقيقة وقطعية يمكن الوثوق بها تمامًا لأن مصدرها هو الإنجيل.*(كما يقول الموقع) *​*تواريخ أهم الأحداث في التاريخ*


*۱۱٠۱٣ ق.م. *— الخلق. خلق الله العالم والإنسان (آدم وحواء).

*٤٩٩٠ ق.م. *— طوفان نوح. هلك الجميع في ذلك الطوفان الذي غمر العالم أجمعه. وحده نوح وزوجته وأبناؤه الثلاثة وزوجاتهم نجوا على متن السفينة (٦٠٢٣ سنة بعد الخلق).

*٧ ق.م. *— ولادة يسوع المسيح (بعد مضي ۱۱٠٠٦ أعوام على الخلق).

*٣٣ م. *—  السنة التي صُلِبَ فيها المسيح والتي بدأ فيها زمن الكنيسة (۱۱٠٤٥ سنة بعد الخلق؛ ٥٠٢٣ سنة تقويمية بعد الطوفان).

*۱٩٨٨ م. *—  شهدت هذه السنة نهاية زمن الكنيسة وبداية زمن المحنة العظيمة التي استمرت ٢٣ سنة (۱٣٠٠٠ سنة بعد الخلق).

*۱٩٩٤م. *— في السابع من أيلول/سبتمبر انتهت فترة أول ٢٣٠٠ يوم من المحنة العظيمة، وبدأ المطر الأخير حيث أشرت بداية خطة الله لخلاص العديد من الناس خارج الكنائس (۱٣٠٠٦ سنة بعد الخلق).

*٢٠۱۱ م. *— سيبدأ يوم الدينونة والاختطاف (حيث يُرفع شعب الرب المختار إلى الفردوس) في الواحد والعشرون من أيار/مايو في نهاية فترة الـ ٢٣ سنة من المحنة العظيمة. في الواحد والعشرين من تشرين الأول/أوكتوبر، ستلتهم النيران العالم أجمعه (٧٠٠٠ سنة بعد الطوفان؛ ۱٣٠٢٣ سنة بعد الخلق). ​*يوم واحد يساوي ألف عام*


تعلّم ابن الله من الإنجيل أنّ الكلام الوارد في الفصل السابع من سفر التكوين يحمل معنًى مزدوج:

سفر التكوين ٤:٧:  للأَنِّي بَعْدَ سَبْعَةِ أَيَّامٍ أَيْضً  أُمْطِرُ عَلَى الأَرْضِ أَرْبَعِينَ يَوْمًا وَأَرْبَعِينَ لَيْلَةً. وَأَمْحُو عَنْ وَجْهِ الأَرْضِ كُلَّ قَائِمٍ عَمِلْتُهُ.

من الناحية التاريخية، عندما نطق الله بهذه الكلمات، كان أمام نوح وعائلته والحيوانات سبعة أيام ليصعدوا على متن السفينة، أمّا من الناحية الروحية (والإنجيل كتاب روحي) فكان الله يُبلغ شعب العالم أجمع أن لدى الانسان الآثم سبعة آلاف سنة ليحصل على الخلاص من يسوع المسيح. وقد عرفنا ذلك من خلال ما قرأناه في رسالة بطرس الرسول الثانية، الفصل الثالث:

رسالة بطرس الرسول الثانية ٣׃٦-٨:  اللَّوَاتِي بِهِنَّ الْعَالَمُ الْكَائِنُ حِينَئِذٍ فَاضَ عَلَيْهِ الْمَاءُ فَهَلَكَ. وَأَمَّا السَّمَاوَاتُ وَالأَرْضُ الْكَائِنَةُ الآنَ، فَهِيَ مَخْزُونَةٌ بِتِلْكَ الْكَلِمَةِ عَيْنِهَا، مَحْفُوظَةً لِلنَّارِ إِلَى يَوْمِ الدِّينِ وَهَلاَكِ النَّاسِ الْفُجَّارِ. وَلكِنْ لاَ يَخْفَ عَلَيْكُمْ هذَا الشَّيْءُ الْوَاحِدُ أَيُّهَا الأَحِبَّاءُ: أَنَّ يَوْمًا وَاحِدًا عِنْدَ الرَّبِّ كَأَلْفِ سَنَةٍ، وَأَلْفَ سَنَةٍ كَيَوْمٍ وَاحِدٍ.



إن السياق الذي أتت فيه رسالة بطرس الرسول الثانية، الفصل الثالث بالغ الأهمية! إذ يُرجعنا الله في الآيات القليلة الأولى إلى دمار العالم خلال يوم طوفان نوح. ثم نقع على تحذير مهم يطلب منا ألا نكون "جاهلين" لأمر واحد وهو أن يوم واحد يساوي ألف عام وألف عام تساوي يومًا واحد. بعد هذه المعلومة مباشرةً نجد وصفًا حيًا لنهاية هذا العالم تحت ألسنة النار.

ما الذي يريد الله إبلاغنا إياه من خلال قوله لنا أن يوم واحد يساوي ألف عام؟

بما أننا اكتشفنا حديثا التقويم الإنجيلي في صفحات الإنجيل، فإننا نعرف أن الطوفان وقع في العام ٤٩٩٠ ق.م. هذا التاريخ دقيق جدًا. في العام ٤٩٩٠ ق.م. كشف الله لنوح أنه بقي سبعة أيام قبل أن يضرب الطوفان الأرض كلها. وإذا استبدلنا كل يوم من هذه الأيام السبعة بألف سنة فسنحصل على سبعة آلاف سنة. وإذا أضفنا سبعة آلاف سنة على العام ٤٩٩٠ ق.م نحصل على العام ٢٠۱۱ م.

 *٤٩٩٠ + ٢٠۱۱ = ٧٠٠۱*

ملاحظة: عند العد من العهد القديم إلى العهد الجديد يجب طرح سنة واحدة من العدد لأنه ما من وجود للعام صفر، ما يعني:

 *٤٩٩٠ + ٢٠۱۱ - ۱ =  ٧٠٠٠ تمامًا.*

يأتي العام ٢٠۱۱ م. بعد سبعة آلاف سنة من طوفان نوح. وهو يمثل نهاية الفترة الزمنية الكاملة التي أعطاها الله للبشر للحصول على رحمة الله، هذا يعني أن الوقت للجوء إلى المسيح قد وصل إلى نهايته، ونحن على مسافة قريبة من العام ٢٠۱۱ م.!

ليس غريبًا أن يعلم شعب الله بشأن تاريخ نهاية العالم. في الواقع يخبرنا الإنجيل أن هذا الأمر اعتيادي، ففي الماضي أنذر الله شعبه من اقتراب الدينونة:

سفر عاموس ٣׃٧:    إِنَّ السَّيِّدَ الرَّبَّ لاَ يَصْنَعُ أَمْرًا إِلاَّ وَهُوَ يُعْلِنُ سِرَّهُ لِعَبِيدِهِ الأَنْبِيَاءِ. 

الرسالة إلى العبرانيين ۱۱׃٧:  بِالإِيمَانِ نُوحٌ لَمَّا أُوحِيَ إِلَيْهِ عَنْ أُمُورٍ لَمْ تُرَ بَعْدُ خَافَ، فَبَنَى فُلْكًا لِخَلاَصِ بَيْتِهِ، فَبِهِ دَانَ الْعَالَمَ، وَصَارَ وَارِثًا لِلْبِرِّ الَّذِي حَسَبَ الإِيمَانِ.​*يوم الدينونة: ٢۱ أيار/مايو ٢٠۱۱*


نحن نعرف أن العام ٢٠۱۱ هو العام رقم ٧٠٠٠ بعد الطوفان، كما نعرف أن الله سيدمّر العالم في هذ االعام. لكن متى بالتحديد في العام ٢٠۱۱ سيحصل ذلك؟

إن الإجابة مدهشة. فلنلقِ نظرة أخرى على ما كُتِبَ عن الطوفان في سفر التكوين:



سفر التكوين ٧׃۱۱:   فِي سَنَةِ سِتِّ مِئَةٍ مِنْ حَيَاةِ نُوحٍ، فِي الشَّهْرِ الثَّانِي، فِي الْيَوْمِ السَّابعَ عَشَرَ مِنَ الشَّهْرِ فِي ذلِكَ اليَوْمِ، انْفَجَرَتْ كُلُّ يَنَابِيعِ الْغَمْرِ الْعَظِيمِ، وَانْفَتَحَتْ طَاقَاتُ السَّمَاءِ.



كما وعد الله في كلمته، وقع الطوفان بعد سبعة أيام من العام رقم ٦٠٠ في اليوم السابع عشر في الشهر الثاني وذلك حسب تقويم حياة نوح. في اليوم السابع عشر من الشهر الثاني أقفل الله باب السفينة ليحمي من فيها ويهلك كل من في العالم خارج هذه السفينة. لا شك أنهم سيهلكون من جراء هذه الكارثة التي ستضرب العالم أجمعه.



سفر التكوين ٧׃۱٦،۱٧:   وَالدَّاخِلاَتُ دَخَلَتْ ذَكَرًا وَأُنْثَى، مِنْ كُلِّ ذِي جَسَدٍ، كَمَا أَمَرَهُ اللهُ. وَأَغْلَقَ الرَّبُّ عَلَيْهِ. وَكَانَ الطُّوفَانُ أَرْبَعِينَ يَوْمًا عَلَى الأَرْضِ. وَتَكَاثَرَتِ الْمِيَاهُ وَرَفَعَتِ الْفُلْكَ، فَارْتَفَعَ عَنِ الأَرْضِ.

وقد ذكرنا سابقًا أنّ عصر الكنيسة انتهى في العام ۱٩٨٨ م. وقد بدأ هذا العصر في يوم العنصرة (٢٢ أيار/مايو) في العام ٣٣ م. وبعد ۱٩٥٥ عامًا، انتهى عصر الكنيسة في الواحد والعشرين من أيار/مايو أي قبل تاريخ العنصرة في العام ۱٩٨٨ بيوم.

ويعلّمنا الإنجيل أن نهاية عصر الكنيسة يتزامن مع بداية المحنة العظيمة:

انجيل متى ٢٤׃٢۱:   لأَنَّهُ يَكُونُ حِينَئِذٍ ضِيقٌ عَظِيمٌ لَمْ يَكُنْ مِثْلُهُ مُنْذُ ابْتِدَاءِ الْعَالَمِ إِلَى الآنَ وَلَنْ يَكُونَ.



في الواحد والعشرين من أيار/مايو من العام ۱٩٨٨، انتهى الله من استعمال الكنائس والأبرشيات في العالم. فغادرت روح الله الكنائس كلها ودخل الشيطان، رجل الخطيئة، الكنائس ليحكم في تلك الفترة من الزمن. يعلّمنا الإنجيل أنّ فترة القيامة الفظيعة هذه التي ستخضع لها الكنائس ستدوم ٢٣ عامًا. ثلاث وعشرون سنةً كاملةً (٨٤٠٠ يومًا تمامًا) تبدأ في ٢۱ أيار/مايو من العام ۱٩٨٨ وتنتهي في ٢۱ أيار/مايو من العام ٢٠۱۱. وقد اكتُشِفَت هذه المعلومة في الإنجيل بالمعزل تمامًا عن المعلومة المتعلقة بالسبعة آلاف عام بعد الطوفان. 

لذلك، فإننا نرى بأن فترة المحنة التي تستمر ٢٣ عامًا تنتهي في الواحد والعشرين من أيار/مايو من العام ٢٠۱۱. هذا التاريخ هو بالتحديد اليوم الذي تنتهي فيه المحنة العظيمة وهو اليوم الذي تنقضي فيه على الأرجح فترة السبعة آلاف عام بعد طوفان نوح. 

تذكّروا أن الله أغلق الباب على السفينة في اليوم السابع عشر من الشهر الثاني بحسب تقويم نوح. كما نجد أنّ الواحد والعشرين من أيار/مايو من العام ٢٠۱۱ هو تاريخ نهاية المحنة العظيمة. ثمة علاقة قوية بين الشهر الثاني واليوم السابع عشر من تقويم نوح والواحد والعشرين من أيار/مايو من العام ٢٠۱۱ من تقويمنا الميلادي. لا يمكن ملاحظة هذه العلاقة إلا بعد اكتشاف وجود تقويم آخر هو التقويم اليهودي (أو الإنجيلي). عليه، يكون قد أكّد لنا الله أن فهمنا في ما يتعلّق بالسبعة آلاف عامًا بعد الطوفان صحيح جدًا. إذًا، الواحد والعشرون من أيار/مايو من العام ٢٠۱۱ يمثل التاريخ الموازي لتاريخ إغلاق الله باب سفينة نوح. من خلال ما ورد وحسب معلومات إنجيلية أخرى، نجد أن الواحد والعشرين من أيار/مايو من العام ٢٠۱۱ سيكون اليوم الذي يرفع فيه الله شعبه المختار إلى الفردوس. والواحد والعشرون من أيار/مايو من العام ٢٠۱۱ سيكون يوم الدينونة! وهو اليوم الذي يغلق فيه الله باب الخلاص في وجه العالم.

بمعنًى آخر، عندما تنتهي فترة المحنة العظيمة في اليوم الذي يوازي السابع عشر من الشهر الثاني بحسب تقويم نوح، يؤكّد لنا الله أن هذا اليوم سيكون اليوم الذي يغلق فيه إلى الأبد باب الدخول إلى الفردوس:



انجيل يوحنا ۱٠׃٩:   أَنَا هُوَ الْبَابُ  إِنْ دَخَلَ بِي أَحَدٌ فَيَخْلُصُ وَيَدْخُلُ وَيَخْرُجُ وَيَجِدُ مَرْعًى.



إن الإنجيل يوضح بشكل جلي أنّ المسيح هو الطريق الوحيد إلى الفردوس. فهو البوّابة الوحيدة لنا للوصول إلى ملكوت السموات. 

أعمال الرسل ٤׃۱٢:  وَلَيْسَ بِأَحَدٍ غَيْرِهِ الْخَلاَصُ. لأَنْ لَيْسَ اسْمٌ آخَرُ تَحْتَ السَّمَاءِ، قَدْ أُعْطِيَ بَيْنَ النَّاسِ، بِهِ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ نَخْلُصَ.

عندما يُغلَق الباب (يسوع) في يوم الدينونة، يصبح الخلاص على الأرض مستحيلاً بعده:



رؤيا يوحنا اللاهوتي ٣׃٧:  … هذَا يَقُولُهُ الْقُدُّوسُ الْحَقُّ، الَّذِي لَهُ مِفْتَاحُ دَاوُدَ، الَّذِي يَفْتَحُ وَلاَ أَحَدٌ يُغْلِقُ، وَيُغْلِقُ وَلاَ أَحَدٌ يَفْتَحُ. 




يعلّمنا الإنجيل أنّه في الواحد والعشرين من أيار/مايو من العام ٢٠۱۱، سينال المؤمنون الصادقون الذين يختارهم الله الخلاص وسيُختطفون (يتم رفعهم) للقائه في الهواء والبقاء معه إلى الأبد:



رسالة بولس الرسول الأولى إلى أهل تسالونيكي ٤׃۱٦،۱٧: لأَنَّ الرَّبّ نََفْسَهُ بِهُتَافٍ، بِصَوْتِ رَئِيسِ مَلاَئِكَةٍ وَبُوقِ اللهِ، سَوْفَ يَنْزِلُ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ وَالأَمْوَاتُ فِي الْمَسِيحِ سَيَقُومُونَ أَوَّلاً. ثُمَّ نَحْنُ الأَحْيَاءَ الْبَاقِينَ سَنُخْطَفُ جَمِيعًا مَعَهُمْ فِي السُّحُبِ لِمُلاَقَاةِ الرَّبِّ فِي الْهَوَاءِ، وَهكَذَا نَكُونُ كُلَّ حِينٍ مَعَ الرَّبِّ.



سيُترَك باقي البشر (مليارات الأشخاص) ليعيشوا دينونة الرب الرهيبة التي ستدوم خمسة أشهر فظيعة من العذاب على الأرض:

رؤيا يوحنا اللاهوتي ٩׃٣-٥:  وَمِنَ الدُّخَانِ خَرَجَ جَرَادٌ عَلَى الأَرْضِ، فَأُعْطِيَ سُلْطَانًا كَمَا لِعَقَارِبِ الأَرْضِ سُلْطَانٌ. وَقِيلَ لَهُ أَنْ لاَ يَضُرَّ عُشْبَ الأَرْضِ، وَلاَ شَيْئًا أَخْضَرَ وَلاَ شَجَرَةً مَا، إِلاَّ النَّاسَ فَقَطِ الَّذِينَ لَيْسَ لَهُمْ خَتْمُ اللهِ عَلَى جِبَاهِهِمْ. وَأُعْطِيَ أَنْ لاَ يَقْتُلَهُمْ بَلْ أَنْ يَتَعَذَّبُوا خَمْسَةَ أَشْهُرٍ.  وَعَذَابُهُ كَعَذَابِ عَقْرَبٍ إِذَا لَدَغَ إِنْسَانًا.​*نهاية العالم: ٢۱ تشرين الأول/أوكتوبر ٢٠۱۱*


بفضل الله ورحمته اللامتناهية، يحذرنا الله مسبقًا ممّا سيفعله. ففي يوم الدينونة، الموافق الواحد والعشرين من أيار/مايو من العام ٢٠۱۱، ستبدأ فترة الخمسة أشهر من العذاب الفظيع لجميع سكّان الأرض. وفي الواحد والعشرين من أيار/مايو من العام ٢٠۱۱ سيرفع الله الأموات من القبور، وستضرب الزلازل العالم كلّه لأنّ الأرض لا تغطّي قتلاها فيما بعد (سفر أشعيا ٢۱:٢٦). إن الأموات الذين سيتم خلاصهم سيختبرون القيامة ويغادرون هذا العالم مباشرةً ليبقوا مع الله إلى الأبد. أما الأموات الذين لم يتمّ خلاصهم فسيقومون أيضًا ليتشتّتوا بأجسادهم الفانية على وجه الأرض كلها. وسيعم الموت كل مكان.

ويؤكّد الرّبّ أيضا على وجود أشهر الدمار الخمسة في الآية الأخيرة من الفصل السابع من سفر التكوين:



سفر التكوين ٧׃٢٤:  وَتَعَاظَمَتِ الْمِيَاهُ عَلَى الأَرْضِ مِئَةً وَخَمْسِينَ يَوْمًا.



بعد خمسة أشهر من الواحد والعشرين من أيار/مايو من العام ٢٠۱۱، سيحلّ الواحد والعشرون من تشرين الأول/أوكتوبر من العام ٢٠۱۱. ويصادف أن الواحد والعشرين من تشرين الأول/أوكتوبر ٢٠۱۱ هو عيد المظال (ويتزامن مع عيد الجمع). يحلّ عيد المظال في الشهر السابع بحسب التقويم اليهودي، والطريقة التي يتكلّم بها الربّ عن هذا العيد في الإنجيل معبّرة جدًا.



سفر الخروج ٢٣׃۱٦:  …  وَعِيدَ الْجَمْعِ فِي نِهَايَةِ السَّنَةِ عِنْدَمَا تَجْمَعُ غَلاَّتِكَ مِنَ الْحَقْلِ.



سفر الخروج ٣٤׃٢٢:  وَتَصْنَعُ لِنَفْسِكَ عِيدَ الأَسَابِيعِ أَبْكَارِ حِصَادِ الْحِنْطَةِ. وَعِيدَ الْجَمْعِ فِي آخِرِ السَّنَةِ.



من المفترض أن يكون عيد المظال/الجمع في "نهاية العام" وإن كان يقع في الشهر السابع حسب التقويم اليهودي، الذي لا يمثل نهاية العام. والسبب وراء ذلك هو أنّ المعنى الروحي لهذا العيد هو نهاية العالم. سيقع الواحد والعشرون من تشرين الأول/أوكتوبر من العام ٢٠۱۱ في آخر أيام عيد الجمع وكذلك آخر أيام وجود الأرض. ويصف الإنجيل ما سيحصل في الواحد والعشرين من تشرين الأول/أوكتوبر من العام ٢٠۱۱ في الفقرة التالية: 




رسالة بطرس الرسول الثانية ٣׃۱٠:  وَلكِنْ سَيَأْتِي كَلِصٍّ فِي اللَّيْلِ، يَوْمُ الرَّبِّ، الَّذِي فِيهِ تَزُولُ السَّمَاوَاتُ بِضَجِيجٍ، وَتَنْحَلُّ الْعَنَاصِرُ مُحْتَرِقَةً، وَتَحْتَرِقُ الأَرْضُ وَالْمَصْنُوعَاتُ الَّتِي فِيهَا.



تمامًا مثل العالم والكون بكامله، فكل من ارتكب الخطايا وعصى الله سيُترَك لتأكله النار ويهلك إلى الأبد:



رسالة بولس الرسول الثانية إلى أهل تسالونيكي ۱׃٩،٨:  فِي نَارِ لَهِيبٍ، مُعْطِيًا نَقْمَةً لِلَّذِينَ لاَ يَعْرِفُونَ اللهَ، وَالَّذِينَ لاَ يُطِيعُونَ إِنْجِيلَ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، الَّذِينَ سَيُعَاقَبُونَ بِهَلاَكٍ أَبَدِيٍّ مِنْ وَجْهِ الرَّبِّ وَمِنْ مَجْدِ قُوَّتِهِ.



في الواحد والعشرين من تشرين الأول/أوكتوبر من العام ٢٠۱۱، سيدمّر الله الكون بكامله بالإضافة إلى جميع الأشخاص الذين لم ينالوا خلاص يسوع المسيح، كما سيدفع هؤلاء الحياة الأبدية ثمناً لأخطائهم تجاه الله. في الواحد والعشرين من تشرين الأول/أوكتوبر من العام ٢٠۱۱، لن يعود لهؤلاء الأشخاص أي وجود. ومن المحزن أن ينتهي أمر الانسان المخلوق على صورة الله ومثاله بالموت كحيوان وهالك إلى الأبد:



المزمور ٤٩׃۱٢:  وَالإِنْسَانُ فِي كَرَامَةٍ لاَ يَبِيتُ. يُشْبِهُ الْبَهَائِمَ الَّتِي تُبَادُ.



ثمة المزيد من المعلومات، لك أيتها الروح العزيزة، واعلمي بأن وقت الخلاص يقترب إلى نهايته! فالله قد منح العالم سبعة آلاف سنة منذ الطوفان والآن لم يبقَ سوى بضعة أيام قبل أن نصل إلى الواحد والعشرين من أيار/مايو من العام ٢٠۱۱. وسينتهي الوقت قبل أن ندرك ذلك حتى. فحبّات الرمل المتبقّية في ساعة الرّمل ستنتهي وتزول إلى الأبد. لكن بالرغم من الوقت القصير المتبقّي، ما زال الأمل موجود لأي كان اليوم:



رسالة بولس الرسول الثانية إلى أهل كورنثوس ٦׃٢:  لأَنَّهُ يَقُولُ:«فِي وَقْتٍ مَقْبُول سَمِعْتُكَ، وَفِي يَوْمِ خَلاَصٍ أَعَنْتُكَ». هُوَذَا الآنَ وَقْتٌ مَقْبُولٌ. هُوَذَا الآنَ يَوْمُ خَلاَصٍ... »



لا يستلزم الله وقتٌ طويل لتخليص أحد ما. فالمسيح قد خلّص اللص على الصليب في الساعات الأخيرة من حياة الخطيئة التي عاشها:

انجيل لوقا ٢٣׃٤٣،٤٢:  ثُمَّ قَالَ لِيَسُوعَ:«اذْكُرْنِي يَارَبُّ مَتَى جِئْتَ فِي مَلَكُوتِكَ». فَقَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ:«الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكَ: إِنَّكَ الْيَوْمَ تَكُونُ مَعِي فِي الْفِرْدَوْسِ».



نأمل أن تقرؤوا هذ الكُراسة الدينية بالروحية نفسها التي قُدّمَت بها إليكم. وعند القيام بذلك، يُرجى قراءة الآيات المأخوذة من الإنجيل بانتباه، لأنها كلمة الله، وبالتالي لها القوّة والسلطان. إن أملنا الوحيد للخلاص هو عن طريق قراءة كلمة الله. فالآن ما زال باب الجنّة (المسيح) مفتوحًا، والآن يخلّص الله الكثير من الناس من جميع أنحاء العالم خارج الكنائس والأبرشيات:



رؤيا يوحنا اللاهوتي ٧׃٩،۱٣،۱٤:  بَعْدَ هذَا نَظَرْتُ وَإِذَا جَمْعٌ كَثِيرٌ لَمْ يَسْتَطِعْ أَحَدٌ أَنْ يَعُدَّهُ، مِنْ كُلِّ الأُمَمِ وَالْقَبَائِلِ وَالشُّعُوبِ وَالأَلْسِنَةِ، وَاقِفُونَ أَمَامَ الْعَرْشِ وَأَمَامَ الْخَرُوفِ، مُتَسَرْبِلِينَ بِثِيَابٍ بِيضٍ وَفِي أَيْدِيهِمْ سَعَفُ النَّخْلِ... «هؤُلاَءِ الْمُتَسَرْبِلُونَ بِالثِّيَابِ الْبِيضِ، مَنْ هُمْ؟ وَمِنْ أَيْنَ أَتَوْا؟» فَقُلْتُ لَهُ:«يَا سَيِّدُ، أَنْتَ تَعْلَمُ». فَقَالَ لِي:«هؤُلاَءِ هُمُ الَّذِينَ أَتَوْا مِنَ الضِّيقَةِ الْعَظِيمَةِ، وَقَدْ غَسَّلُوا ثِيَابَهُمْ وَبَيَّضُوا ثِيَابَهُمْ فِي دَمِ الْخَرُوفِ».    

يخلّصنا الله من خلال سماع كلمته وليس من طريقة أخرى لخلاصنا:

رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل رومية ۱٠׃۱٧:  إِذًا الإِيمَانُ بِالْخَبَرِ، وَالْخَبَرُ بِكَلِمَةِ اللهِ.

اقرأ الإنجيل مع عائلتك كلها (خاصةً أولادك)، وخلال قراءته، أطلب الرحمة. صلِّ للّه الرحوم ليخلّصك من الهلاك القادم. نعرف القليل عن حنان الله اللامتناهي من خلال سفر يونان. كذلك أنذر الله شعب نينوى بدمار مدينتهم:



سفر يونان ٣׃٤-٩:  فَابْتَدَأَ يُونَانُ يَدْخُلُ الْمَدِينَةَ مَسِيرَةَ يَوْمٍ وَاحِدٍ، وَنَادَى وَقَالَ: «بَعْدَ أَرْبَعِينَ يَوْمًا تَنْقَلِبُ نِينَوَى». فَآمَنَ أَهْلُ نِينَوَى بِاللهِ وَنَادَوْا بِصَوْمٍ وَلَبِسُوا مُسُوحًا مِنْ كَبِيرِهِمْ إِلَى صَغِيرِهِمْ. وَبَلَغَ الأَمْرُ مَلِكَ نِينَوَى، فَقَامَ عَنْ كُرْسِيِّهِ وَخَلَعَ رِدَاءَهُ عَنْهُ، وَتَغَطَّى بِمِسْحٍ وَجَلَسَ عَلَى الرَّمَادِ. 7وَنُودِيَ وَقِيلَ فِي نِينَوَى عَنْ أَمْرِ الْمَلِكِ وَعُظَمَائِهِ قَائِلاً: «لاَ تَذُقِ النَّاسُ وَلاَ الْبَهَائِمُ وَلاَ الْبَقَرُ وَلاَ الْغَنَمُ شَيْئًا. لاَ تَرْعَ وَلاَ تَشْرَبْ مَاءً. وَلْيَتَغَطَّ بِمُسُوحٍ النَّاسُ وَالْبَهَائِمُ، وَيَصْرُخُوا إِلَى اللهِ بِشِدَّةٍ، وَيَرْجِعُوا كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ عَنْ طَرِيقِهِ الرَّدِيئَةِ وَعَنِ الظُّلْمِ الَّذِي فِي أَيْدِيهِمْ، لَعَلَّ اللهَ يَعُودُ وَيَنْدَمُ وَيَرْجعُ عَنْ حُمُوِّ غَضَبِهِ فَلاَ نَهْلِكَ».



لم يقضِ الله على شعب نينوى. بالرغم من أن شيئًا لا يمنع الله من تحقيق مشيئته لتدمير العالم في العام ٢٠۱۱، نعرف من خلال تعامله مع شعب نينوى أنه شفوق ورحوم. يجب أن يشجّع ذلك كلّ واحد منا إلى اللجوء إلى الله والتضرّع إليه ليرحمنا.



*المزمور ٨٦׃۱٥،۱٦: *_ أَمَّا أَنْتَ يَا رَبُّ فَإِلهٌ رَحِيمٌ وَرَؤُوفٌ، طَوِيلُ الرُّوحِ وَكَثِيرُ الرَّحْمَةِ وَالْحَقِّ. الْتَفِتْ إِلَيَّ وَارْحَمْنِي…_



```
http://www.ebiblefellowship.com/ar/may21_ar.html
```


----------



## antonius (23 فبراير 2010)

متى الأصحاح 25 العدد 13 فَاسْهَرُوا إِذاً لأَنَّكُمْ لاَ تَعْرِفُونَ الْيَوْمَ وَلاَ السَّاعَةَ الَّتِي يَأْتِي فِيهَا ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ. 
مرقس الأصحاح 13 العدد 32 وَأَمَّا ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمُ وَتِلْكَ السَّاعَةُ فَلاَ يَعْلَمُ بِهِمَا أَحَدٌ وَلاَ الْمَلاَئِكَةُ الَّذِينَ فِي السَّمَاءِ وَلاَ الاِبْنُ إلاَّ الآبُ. 
...
سلام الرب..
المقال الاصلي فيه الكثير من اللغط العلمي غير الدقيق مع احترامي العميق للكاتب....ولا اظن ان ناسا بهذه السذاجة...لتنشر هكذا كلام حتى لو كان صحيحا!!!! فان ذلك سيسبب ذعر كبير ودمار وشغب عالمي !! وكثير من المذكور في المقال ليس منطقي..وليس مدلل عليه علمياً...والكلام اشاعة لا اساس لها ولا ناسا مصدرها...
...
...
وانا ذهبت لموقع ناسا وبحثت عن الامر باختصار شديد...ووجدت التالي
http://www.nasa.gov/topics/earth/features/2012.html
...
وورد فيه:
Question (Q): Are there any threats to the Earth in 2012? Many Internet websites say the world will end in December 2012.
Answer (A):* Nothing bad will happen to the Earth in 2012.* Our planet has been getting along just fine for more than 4 billion years, and* credible scientists worldwide know of no threat associated with 2012*. 

Q: What is the origin of the prediction that the world will end in 2012?
A: The story started with claims that Nibiru, a supposed planet discovered by the Sumerians, is headed toward Earth. This catastrophe was initially predicted for May 2003, but when nothing happened the doomsday date was moved forward to December 2012. Then these two fables were linked to the end of one of the cycles in the ancient Mayan calendar at the winter solstice in 2012 -- hence the predicted doomsday date of December 21, 2012.

Q: Does the Mayan calendar end in December 2012?
A: Just as the calendar you have on your kitchen wall does not cease to exist after December 31, the Mayan calendar does not cease to exist on December 21, 2012. This date is the end of the Mayan long-count period but then -- just as your calendar begins again on January 1 -- another long-count period begins for the Mayan calendar.

Q: Could a phenomena occur where planets align in a way that impacts Earth?
A: There are no planetary alignments in the next few decades, Earth will not cross the galactic plane in 2012, and even if these alignments were to occur, their effects on the Earth would be negligible. Each December the Earth and sun align with the approximate center of the Milky Way Galaxy but that is an annual event of no consequence. 
​ولمن يريد ان يقرأ البقية يدخل على الرابط فوق...مباشر من موقع ناسا...
فلا داعي لتشغلوا انفسكم بهذه الخزعبلات...فلا اساس لها من الصحة!! لا احد يعلم الساعة الا الله كما قال لنا الكتاب المقدس
رابط اضافي من ناسا حول الموضوع ذاته:
http://www.nasa.gov/topics/earth/features/2012-guest.html
سلام


----------



## أَمَة (23 فبراير 2010)

اوجه كلامي الى الأخ alcrusader لأنه نقل موضوعه من موقع أطلق على نفسه اسما مسيحيا The Electronic Bible Fellowship.

كل من يدعي أنه يعرف تاريخ يوم الدينونة لا يمت الى المسيح من قريب أو من بعيد لأنه يكذب كلام المسيح:

 متى 24:36 وَأَمَّا ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمُ وَتِلْكَ السَّاعَةُ فَلاَ يَعْلَمُ بِهِمَا أَحَدٌ وَلاَ مَلاَئِكَةُ السَّمَاوَاتِ إِلاَّ أَبِي وَحْدَهُ.

أما غيرهم من المدعين الذين لا يؤمنون بالمسيح وكلامه فلا عتب عليهم.


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (23 فبراير 2010)

*بس حلوى الكلام ده بس فين المسيح الدجال وفين الشهادن وفين حجات كتيره من علامات ورموز عطها المسيح فى رؤيا يوحنا 
*​


----------



## Alcrusader (23 فبراير 2010)

متى 13:25
" 				*فاسهروا إذا لأنكم  				لا تعرفون اليوم ولا الساعة التي يأتي فيها ابن الإنسان"

* *
**مرقس 13: 23- 37*
*"23 فانظروا أنتم. ها  				أنا قد سبقت وأخبرتكم بكل شيء * 24 *وأما في تلك الأيام  				بعد ذلك الضيق: فالشمس تظلم، والقمر لا يعطي ضوءه  				*
25 *ونجوم السماء تتساقط  				، والقوات التي في السماوات تتزعزع *
26 *وحينئذ يبصرون ابن  				الإنسان آتيا في سحاب بقوة كثيرة ومجد *
27 *فيرسل حينئذ ملائكته  				ويجمع مختاريه من الأربع الرياح، من أقصاء الأرض إلى أقصاء السماء 				*
28 *فمن شجرة التين  				تعلموا المثل: متى صار غصنها رخصا وأخرجت أوراقا، تعلمون أن  				الصيف قريب *
29 *هكذا أنتم أيضا،  				متى رأيتم هذه الأشياء صائرة، فاعلموا أنه قريب على الأبواب 				*
30 *الحق أقول لكم: لا  				يمضي هذا الجيل حتى يكون هذا كله *
31 				*السماء والأرض  				تزولان، ولكن كلامي لا يزول *
32 				*وأما ذلك اليوم وتلك  				الساعة فلا يعلم بهما أحد، ولا الملائكة الذين في السماء، ولا  				الابن، إلا الآب *
33 *انظروا اسهروا وصلوا  				، لأنكم لا تعلمون متى يكون الوقت *
34 *كأنما إنسان مسافر  				ترك بيته، وأعطى عبيده السلطان، ولكل واحد عمله، وأوصى البواب  				أن يسهر *
35 *اسهروا إذا، لأنكم  				لا تعلمون متى يأتي رب البيت، أمساء، أم نصف الليل، أم صياح  				الديك، أم صباحا *
36 *لئلا يأتي بغتة  				فيجدكم نياما *
37 *وما أقوله لكم أقوله  				للجميع: اسهروا"*

*[font=times new roman,times]
[/font]*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (23 فبراير 2010)

*فَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «لَيْسَ لَكُمْ أَنْ تَعْرِفُوا الأَزْمِنَةَ وَالأَوْقَاتَ الَّتِي جَعَلَهَا الآبُ فِي سُلْطَانِهِ*


----------



## Alcrusader (23 فبراير 2010)

أعرف يا أخي "*أمة"  لكن، واجب علينا**نسمع الجميع لو ما نصدق أحد. **ونحن بنأمن بكلام الرب يسوع المسيح الحي. *
*فما في خوف من اللحظة الأخيرة...*
*هنيئاً للمخلصين، لمن سمعوا تلك الكلمة، و حفظوا....*


----------



## أَمَة (23 فبراير 2010)

alcrusader قال:


> أعرف يا أخي "*أمة" لكن، واجب علينا**نسمع الجميع لو ما نصدق أحد. **ونحن بنأمن بكلام الرب يسوع المسيح الحي. *
> *فما في خوف من اللحظة الأخيرة...*
> *هنيئاً للمخلصين، لمن سمعوا تلك الكلمة، و حفظوا....*


 

الخراف التي لا تملك المنطق تسمع صوت راعيها *فقط* ولا تلتفت الى أي صوت آخر. فلماذا يا يجب علينا أن نسمع الجميع إذا كنا فعلا نؤمن بكلام الرب يسوع المسيح؟؟؟ هل الخراف حكماء أكثر منا؟

علينا يا ابني الا ننجرف وراء حكمة هذا الدهر.


----------



## tasoni queena (23 فبراير 2010)

اكيد كلام مش صحيح الساعة دى لايعرفها احدا

لكن لو حصلت هتبقى من العلامات الكبرى للساعة العاصفة الشمسية 2012

وذوبان القطبين الناتج عن الاحتباس الحرارى 2030

انشاء الله يبقوا كده عشان يوم القيامة يقرب​


----------



## grges monir (23 فبراير 2010)

من المستحيل توقع نهابة العالم
مهما بلغنا من تطور علمى
حقيقة كتابية


----------



## BITAR (23 فبراير 2010)

*محتارين*
*ممكن جواب نهائى*​


----------



## Coptic Adel (23 فبراير 2010)

bitar قال:


> *محتارين*
> *ممكن جواب نهائى*​




*انا دخلت موقع وكالة ناسا زي انطونيوس

وبحثت عن 2012 ولقيت اسئلة واجوبة

ولما ترجمتها لقيتها اسئلة بخصوص السنة دي وكل ما يقال عنها

والاجابة من فريق ناسا ان مفيش شئ خطير هايحصل

لأن مفيش لحد دلوقتي كوكب اسمه نيبيرو اللي هو مسار الحديث
*​


----------



## geegoo (25 فبراير 2010)

> *في الواحد والعشرين من أيار/مايو من العام ۱٩٨٨، انتهى الله من استعمال الكنائس والأبرشيات في العالم. فغادرت روح الله الكنائس كلها ودخل الشيطان، رجل الخطيئة، الكنائس ليحكم في تلك الفترة من الزمن. يعلّمنا الإنجيل أنّ فترة القيامة الفظيعة هذه التي ستخضع لها الكنائس ستدوم ٢٣ عامًا*


*ممكن أفهم ازاي الكلام ده ينكتب في منتدي الكنيسة العربية ؟؟؟*
*و ما هو اصلا التعليم الكتابي القائل بامتلاك الشيطان للكنيسة تحت أي ظرف ؟؟؟*
*أنا مستاء جدا من هذه العبارات ....*
*و مش مهم عندي حذفها قد ما هو مهم اننا نبين و نوضح هذه الهرطقات و نفضحها امام أولادنا و اخوتنا .....*​


----------



## Alcrusader (25 فبراير 2010)

geegoo قال:


> *ممكن أفهم ازاي الكلام ده ينكتب في منتدي الكنيسة العربية ؟؟؟*
> *و ما هو اصلا التعليم الكتابي القائل بامتلاك الشيطان للكنيسة تحت أي ظرف ؟؟؟*
> *أنا مستاء جدا من هذه العبارات ....*
> *و مش مهم عندي حذفها قد ما هو مهم اننا نبين و نوضح هذه الهرطقات و نفضحها امام أولادنا و اخوتنا .....*
> ​



أخي يمكن ما قصد بها ما اعتقدته إنت. المقصود فيها، أن يم الدينونة، لن يخلص إلا المخاطرين. فهناك الكثير من المسيحين بالإسم فقط، وأعملهم كلها ما لها علاقة بالمسيحية بشيء. المقصود ربما، "يعلّمنا الإنجيل أنّ فترة القيامة الفظيعة هذه التي ستخضع لها الكنائس ستدوم ٢٣ عامًا." 

العذراء مريم، وفي الكثير من ظهوراتها تدعو الناس إلى الصلاة أكثر فأكثر، لتؤخر غضب الله العظيم، ما شدة الشر الذي في العالم.لكن سيأتي يوم ويحل غضب الله....
 *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot][/FONT]* *[FONT=&quot][/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]"احتملوا بالصبر الغضب الذي حل بكم من الله قد اضطهدك العدو لكنك سترى هلاكه عن قليل وتطا رقابهم[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]"[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]سفر باروخ[/FONT][FONT=&quot]4[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT][FONT=&quot]25:[/FONT]​

 [FONT=&quot]إنجيل يوحنا 3[/FONT][FONT=&quot]36:[/FONT]​ 
 [FONT=&quot]"الَّذِي   يُؤْمِنُ بِالابْنِ لَهُ حَيَاةٌ أَبَدِيَّةٌ، وَالَّذِي لاَ يُؤْمِنُ بِالابْنِ   لَنْ يَرَى حَيَاةً بَلْ يَمْكُثُ عَلَيْهِ غَضَبُ اللهِ[/FONT][FONT=&quot]".[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]

رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل رومية 1: 18[/FONT]​ 
 [FONT=&quot]لأَنَّ غَضَبَ   اللهِ مُعْلَنٌ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ عَلَى جَمِيعِ فُجُورِ النَّاسِ وَإِثْمِهِمِ،   الَّذِينَ يَحْجِزُونَ الْحَقَّ بِالإِثْمِ[/FONT][FONT=&quot].[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل رومية 2[/FONT][FONT=&quot]5 :[/FONT]​ 
 [FONT=&quot]وَلكِنَّكَ   مِنْ أَجْلِ قَسَاوَتِكَ وَقَلْبِكَ غَيْرِ التَّائِبِ، تَذْخَرُ لِنَفْسِكَ غَضَبًا   فِي يَوْمِ الْغَضَبِ وَاسْتِعْلاَنِ دَيْنُونَةِ اللهِ الْعَادِلَةِ،[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل رومية 3[/FONT][FONT=&quot] 5:[/FONT]​ 
 [FONT=&quot]وَلكِنْ إِنْ   كَانَ إِثْمُنَا يُبَيِّنُ بِرَّ اللهِ، فَمَاذَا نَقُولُ؟ أَلَعَلَّ اللهَ الَّذِي   يَجْلِبُ الْغَضَبَ ظَالِمٌ؟ أَتَكَلَّمُ بِحَسَبِ الإِنْسَانِ[/FONT][FONT=&quot].[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]

رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل رومية 9: 22[/FONT]​ 
 [FONT=&quot]فَمَاذَا؟   إِنْ كَانَ اللهُ، وَهُوَ يُرِيدُ أَنْ يُظْهِرَ غَضَبَهُ وَيُبَيِّنَ   قُوَّتَهُ، احْتَمَلَ بِأَنَاةٍ كَثِيرَةٍ آنِيَةَ غَضَبٍ مُهَيَّأَةً   لِلْهَلاَكِ[/FONT][FONT=&quot].[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل رومية [/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT]4[FONT=&quot]: 3  [/FONT]​ 
 [FONT=&quot]لأَنَّهُ   خَادِمُ اللهِ لِلصَّلاَحِ! وَلكِنْ إِنْ فَعَلْتَ الشَّرَّ فَخَفْ، لأَنَّهُ   لاَ يَحْمِلُ السَّيْفَ عَبَثًا، إِذْ هُوَ خَادِمُ اللهِ، مُنْتَقِمٌ لِلْغَضَبِ   مِنَ الَّذِي يَفْعَلُ الشَّرَّ[/FONT][FONT=&quot].[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]

رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل أفسس 5 :6:[/FONT]​ 
 [FONT=&quot]لاَ   يَغُرَّكُمْ أَحَدٌ بِكَلاَمٍ بَاطِل، لأَنَّهُ بِسَبَبِ هذِهِ الأُمُورِ   يَأْتِي غَضَبُ اللهِ عَلَى أَبْنَاءِ الْمَعْصِيَةِ[/FONT][FONT=&quot].[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل كولوسي 3 :1-15[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ 

 *[FONT=&quot]1 "[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]فَإِنْ كُنْتُمْ قَدْ قُمْتُمْ مَعَ الْمَسِيحِ فَاطْلُبُوا مَا فَوْقُ، حَيْثُ الْمَسِيحُ جَالِسٌ عَنْ يَمِينِ اللهِ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot].[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
*2 *[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]اهْتَمُّوا بِمَا فَوْقُ لاَ بِمَا عَلَى الأَرْضِ،[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
*3 *[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]لأَنَّكُمْ قَدْ مُتُّمْ وَحَيَاتُكُمْ مُسْتَتِرَةٌ مَعَ الْمَسِيحِ فِي اللهِ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot].[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
*4 *[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]مَتَى أُظْهِرَ الْمَسِيحُ حَيَاتُنَا، فَحِينَئِذٍ تُظْهَرُونَ أَنْتُمْ أَيْضًا مَعَهُ فِي الْمَجْدِ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot].[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
*5 *[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]فَأَمِيتُوا أَعْضَاءَكُمُ الَّتِي عَلَى الأَرْضِ: الزِّنَا، النَّجَاسَةَ، الْهَوَى، الشَّهْوَةَ الرَّدِيَّةَ، الطَّمَعَ الَّذِي هُوَ عِبَادَةُ الأَوْثَانِ،[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
*6 *[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]الأُمُورَ الَّتِي مِنْ أَجْلِهَا يَأْتِي غَضَبُ اللهِ عَلَى أَبْنَاءِ الْمَعْصِيَةِ،[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
*7 *[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]الَّذِينَ بَيْنَهُمْ أَنْتُمْ أَيْضًا سَلَكْتُمْ قَبْلاً، حِينَ كُنْتُمْ تَعِيشُونَ فِيهَا[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot].[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
*8 *[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]وَأَمَّا الآنَ فَاطْرَحُوا عَنْكُمْ أَنْتُمْ أَيْضًا الْكُلَّ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]: [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]الْغَضَبَ، السَّخَطَ، الْخُبْثَ، التَّجْدِيفَ، الْكَلاَمَ الْقَبِيحَ مِنْ أَفْوَاهِكُمْ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot].[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
*9 *[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]لاَ تَكْذِبُوا بَعْضُكُمْ عَلَى بَعْضٍ، إِذْ خَلَعْتُمُ الإِنْسَانَ الْعَتِيقَ مَعَ أَعْمَالِهِ،[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
*10 *[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]وَلَبِسْتُمُ الْجَدِيدَ الَّذِي يَتَجَدَّدُ لِلْمَعْرِفَةِ حَسَبَ صُورَةِ خَالِقِهِ،[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
*11 *[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]حَيْثُ لَيْسَ يُونَانِيٌّ وَيَهُودِيٌّ، خِتَانٌ وَغُرْلَةٌ، بَرْبَرِيٌّ سِكِّيثِيٌّ، عَبْدٌ حُرٌّ، بَلِ الْمَسِيحُ الْكُلُّ وَفِي الْكُلِّ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot].[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
*12 *[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]فَالْبَسُوا كَمُخْتَارِي اللهِ الْقِدِّيسِينَ الْمَحْبُوبِينَ أَحْشَاءَ رَأْفَاتٍ، وَلُطْفًا، وَتَوَاضُعًا، وَوَدَاعَةً، وَطُولَ أَنَاةٍ،[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
*13 *[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]مُحْتَمِلِينَ بَعْضُكُمْ بَعْضًا، وَمُسَامِحِينَ بَعْضُكُمْ بَعْضًا إِنْ كَانَ لأَحَدٍ عَلَى أَحَدٍ شَكْوَى. كَمَا غَفَرَ لَكُمُ الْمَسِيحُ هكَذَا أَنْتُمْ أَيْضًا[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot].[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
*14 *[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]وَعَلَى جَمِيعِ هذِهِ الْبَسُوا الْمَحَبَّةَ الَّتِي هِيَ رِبَاطُ الْكَمَالِ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot].[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
*15 *[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]وَلْيَمْلِكْ فِي قُلُوبِكُمْ سَلاَمُ اللهِ الَّذِي إِلَيْهِ دُعِيتُمْ فِي جَسَدٍ وَاحِدٍ، وَكُونُوا شَاكِرِينَ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]".[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ وغيرها من الايات التي تظهر غضب الله، وتظهر مدى انتظره للمؤمنين، ولكن ما إن يكثر الشر في العالم، لدرجة لا يمكن تصورها، مجيئه لا محل. قد تكون إحدى الظواهر،  ما يحصل في بعد الأماكن في اوروبا أو غيرها من الدول، حيث حتى بعد كناس لا يدحلهة إلى العزاز، وأخرى اتباعها لا أعرف ماذا يعبدون... كأن الوثنية مبطنة تعود إلى الظهور، تحت إسم ديانات أو حركات مموهة، كالإلحاد، عباد الحجر الأسود (تعرف مين ).......

سواء كانت نهاية العالم في 2011 أو 2012 أو غداً، المهم نكون متصالحين مع ذاتنا، ونؤبن بيسوع وتعليمه، لإنه الوحيد الذي يضمن لنا الحياة الأبدية. لا محمد، لا موسى لا إبراهيم لا أحد غيره.


 [FONT=&quot]مرقس13[/FONT]:
"1 [FONT=&quot]وفيما هو خارج من الهيكل، قال له واحد من تلاميذه: يا معلم، انظر ما هذه الحجارة وهذه الأبنية[/FONT]
2 [FONT=&quot]فأجاب يسوع وقال له : أتنظر هذه الأبنية العظيمة؟ لا يترك حجر على حجر لا ينقض[/FONT]
3 [FONT=&quot]وفيما هو جالس على جبل الزيتون، تجاه الهيكل، سأله بطرس ويعقوب ويوحنا وأندراوس على انفراد[/FONT]
4 [FONT=&quot]قل لنا متى يكون هذا ؟ وما هي العلامة عندما يتم جميع هذا[/FONT]
5 [FONT=&quot]فأجابهم يسوع وابتدأ يقول: انظروا لا يضلكم أحد[/FONT]
6 [FONT=&quot]فإن كثيرين سيأتون باسمي قائلين: إني أنا هو ويضلون كثيرين[/FONT]
7 [FONT=&quot]فإذا سمعتم بحروب وبأخبار حروب فلا ترتاعوا، لأنها لابد أن تكون، ولكن ليس المنتهى بعد[/FONT]
8 [FONT=&quot]لأنه تقوم أمة على أمة، ومملكة على مملكة، وتكون زلازل في أماكن، وتكون مجاعات واضطرابات. هذه مبتدأ الأوجاع[/FONT]
9 [FONT=&quot]فانظروا إلى نفوسكم . لأنهم سيسلمونكم إلى مجالس، وتجلدون في مجامع، وتوقفون أمام ولاة وملوك، من أجلي، شهادة لهم[/FONT]
10 [FONT=&quot]وينبغي أن يكرز أولا بالإنجيل في جميع الأمم[/FONT]
11 [FONT=&quot]فمتى ساقوكم ليسلموكم، فلا تعتنوا من قبل بما تتكلمون ولا تهتموا، بل مهما أعطيتم في تلك الساعة فبذلك تكلموا. لأن لستم أنتم المتكلمين بل الروح القدس[/FONT]
12 [FONT=&quot]وسيسلم الأخ أخاه إلى الموت، والأب ولده، ويقوم الأولاد على والديهم ويقتلونهم[/FONT]
13 [FONT=&quot]وتكونون مبغضين من الجميع من أجل اسمي. ولكن الذي يصبر إلى المنتهى فهذا يخلص[/FONT]
14 [FONT=&quot]فمتى نظرتم رجسة الخراب التي قال عنها دانيآل النبي، قائمة حيث لا ينبغي - ليفهم القارئ - فحينئذ ليهرب الذين في اليهودية إلى الجبال[/FONT]
15 [FONT=&quot]والذي على السطح فلا ينزل إلى البيت ولا يدخل ليأخذ من بيته شيئا[/FONT]
16 [FONT=&quot]والذي في الحقل فلا يرجع إلى الوراء ليأخذ ثوبه[/FONT]
17 [FONT=&quot]وويل للحبالى والمرضعات في تلك الأيام[/FONT]
18 [FONT=&quot]وصلوا لكي لا يكون هربكم في شتاء[/FONT]
19 [FONT=&quot]لأنه يكون في تلك الأيام ضيق لم يكن مثله منذ ابتداء الخليقة التي خلقها الله إلى الآن، ولن يكون[/FONT]
20 [FONT=&quot]ولو لم يقصر الرب تلك الأيام، لم يخلص جسد. ولكن لأجل المختارين الذين اختارهم، قصر الأيام[/FONT]
21 [FONT=&quot]حينئذ إن قال لكم أحد: هوذا المسيح هنا أو: هوذا هناك فلا تصدقوا[/FONT]
22 [FONT=&quot]لأنه سيقوم مسحاء كذبة وأنبياء كذبة، ويعطون آيات وعجائب، لكي يضلوا لو أمكن المختارين أيضا[/FONT]
23 [FONT=&quot]فانظروا أنتم. ها أنا قد سبقت وأخبرتكم بكل شيء[/FONT]
24 [FONT=&quot]وأما في تلك الأيام بعد ذلك الضيق: فالشمس تظلم، والقمر لا يعطي ضوءه[/FONT]
25 [FONT=&quot]ونجوم السماء تتساقط ، والقوات التي في السماوات تتزعزع[/FONT]
26 [FONT=&quot]وحينئذ يبصرون ابن الإنسان آتيا في سحاب بقوة كثيرة ومجد[/FONT]
27 [FONT=&quot]فيرسل حينئذ ملائكته ويجمع مختاريه من الأربع الرياح، من أقصاء الأرض إلى أقصاء السماء[/FONT]
28 [FONT=&quot]فمن شجرة التين تعلموا المثل: متى صار غصنها رخصا وأخرجت أوراقا، تعلمون أن الصيف قريب[/FONT]
29 [FONT=&quot]هكذا أنتم أيضا، متى رأيتم هذه الأشياء صائرة، فاعلموا أنه قريب على الأبواب[/FONT]
30 [FONT=&quot]الحق أقول لكم: لا يمضي هذا الجيل حتى يكون هذا كله[/FONT]
31 [FONT=&quot]السماء والأرض تزولان، ولكن كلامي لا يزول[/FONT]
32 [FONT=&quot]وأما ذلك اليوم وتلك الساعة فلا يعلم بهما أحد، ولا الملائكة الذين في السماء، ولا الابن، إلا الآب[/FONT]
33 [FONT=&quot]انظروا اسهروا وصلوا ، لأنكم لا تعلمون متى يكون الوقت[/FONT]
34 [FONT=&quot]كأنما إنسان مسافر ترك بيته، وأعطى عبيده السلطان، ولكل واحد عمله، وأوصى البواب أن يسهر[/FONT]
35 [FONT=&quot]اسهروا إذا، لأنكم لا تعلمون متى يأتي رب البيت، أمساء، أم نصف الليل، أم صياح الديك، أم صباحا[/FONT]
36 [FONT=&quot]لئلا يأتي بغتة فيجدكم نياما[/FONT]
37 [FONT=&quot]وما أقوله لكم أقوله للجميع: اسهروا[/FONT]"




*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *الشاطر يخلص حالو...*​


----------

